# I m amateur kids artist



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm amateur kids artist,I'm working digital art with microsoft paint for kids as free,I'm waiting you the pretty digital art.I'm a retiree,bye.

www.avnialsancak.com


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

bye..........


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Your post makes no sense. I refuse to click on a link from an unknown member and I discourage other members to not click such links either.


If you wish to show us your work please feel free to do so but do so without providing a link. We have member's albums..post your works there or include a picture within a post.


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

a my cartoon work


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

my other works


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

my other works


----------

